# The pocket shot



## fergusonshooter (May 11, 2015)

So i had a torque slingshot like 6 months ago but the i lost it and it was fun but then i forgot about it and i was going to buy a knew one but then i saw the pocket shot for simpleshot and it looked cool but looks kind of like a kids toy i hunted with my torque i had looped 1842 tubes and 3/8 inch lead ammo and i got a mold i was just wandering is the pocket shot as strong as my set up was. Could it take down a squirrel or rabbit with god power speed and accuracy if you have any other information i am glade to listen


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Years ago I tried a,pocket shot was not impressed with it and the tubes did not last long at all ,
They developed holes , I don't know how they are currently. If I were you get another Torque .


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Try Bill Hays' website also, he makes a line of injection molded poly frames which are excellent.
http://pocketpredator.com/two.html I suggest the Boy Scout or HTS.


----------



## fergusonshooter (May 11, 2015)

Alright thx guys i think i will go with the torque


----------



## The Pocket Shot (Sep 28, 2014)

fergusonshooter said:


> So i had a torque slingshot like 6 months ago but the i lost it and it was fun but then i forgot about it and i was going to buy a knew one but then i saw the pocket shot for simpleshot and it looked cool but looks kind of like a kids toy i hunted with my torque i had looped 1842 tubes and 3/8 inch lead ammo and i got a mold i was just wandering is the pocket shot as strong as my set up was. Could it take down a squirrel or rabbit with god power speed and accuracy if you have any other information i am glade to listen


Hi there, Yes the Pocket Shot will take down a squirrel no problem. I assure you it is NOT a kids toy. Your supposed to be18 to buy it and it is extremely powerful. The pouch is supposed to be replaceable after 300-500 shots or so. (Takes about 12 seconds to replace one and pop on another.) The Torque is really nice as well. Really any thing Nathan sells will be good quality. Slingshots are like food, it just depends on what your in the mood for. I would recommend getting a couple different kinds and deciding for yourself what best suits you.


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

The Pocket Shot said:


> Hi there, Yes the Pocket Shot will take down a squirrel no problem...


I own one, and with the stronger pouch. Would not reccommend.

The problem isn't firepower, it's that there's nothing on it to aim with.
Your only option is to put a bazillion rounds through it to learn to shoot it (has anyone successfully done that ?). Since it only shoots BBs you'll need to drop lotsa coin on them...

All in all a platform that you'd have to have a good reason to want to shoot for it's own sake (I can't think of one...ergonomics:uncomfortable, aesthetics: looks like a butt plug...).


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

lunasling said:


> Years ago I tried a,pocket shot was not impressed with it and the tubes did not last long at all ,
> They developed holes , I don't know how they are currently. If I were you get another Torque .


I own both. I have had a Pocket Shot for about a year. I tore a pouch very early on shooting stones. The rough surface of the stone cut the rubber. After replacing the pouch, and shooting balls, steel or glass, I have used the same pouch ever since.

The PS and the Torque are different things with different characters. The PS potentially shoots faster than the Torque. Based on observation, without instruments, the PS is really, really fast.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

I too have the pocket shot and it is a neat little slingshot and is very powerful. You can also buy the whiscer biscuit cap and fire arrows through it. Defo you need to shoot either steel or marbles at all times as you will sheread bands with anything else. In alva honesty you can't really compare it the usual frame style cattys are there so different in every way. For me personally it's more of a take it with you and show it off to you're mates kind of thing than I would say proper hunting slingshot but that's just my opinion, I can however say 1 thing for sure and that's if you miss with you're first shot guaranteed you will scare everything else away within a square mile radius because when you full draw and fire this think it gives an almighty POP lol I'd say buy both and you will have the experience of owning 1 as they are great fun.
Ps they fire paintballs great aswell 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

How do you aim the pocketshot !?!?


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

MedSlinger said:


> How do you aim the pocketshot !?!?


In all honestly I can't aim it, well maybe at a barn door! It's just a k8nd of instinctive point and shoot. I have however seen some guys on YouTube be incredibly accurate with them. I don't think I've used it enough to be able to aim in any way but do imagine like anything you will be able to get you're eye in with some practice 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

